# Constant 'period' like pains at 36 weeks



## edthedog

Hi ladies :hi:

For anyone who has already been through labour - did you have an 'pre-labour' signs?

I have had period-like cramping/dull pain under my bump and around my back all day which have got slightly stronger as the day has gone on and now they're making me feel pretty uncomfortable.

It doesn't come and go though, it is constant.

The thing is I am only 36 weeks and I am wondering whether this is just what is going to happen on and off for the next couple of weeks or whether it might be a sign of something happening?

Since yesterday I have also had an upset tummy - not so much consistency (sorry tmi!) but going lots. 

I have a consultant's appointment tomorrow so I will obviously mention it to him but just wondered if anyone else has experienced this? I am guessing it is just what I can expect more of over the last couple of weeks but just in case!

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## KS1977

I have the cramps if I stand up and walk around for a while. It eases if I sit down but has been happening on and off for about 4 weeks. I
Presume it's baby pressing on all the pelvis area etc x


----------



## KS1977

I have the cramps if I stand up and walk around for a while. It eases if I sit down but has been happening on and off for about 4 weeks. I
Presume it's baby pressing on all the pelvis area etc x


----------



## edthedog

Thanks for your reply; I think you're right - I just started to get a bit woried as its obviously a bit early xx


----------



## KS1977

It can be worrying when we are nearly there with the pregnancies! It's only natural to worry about all pains and funny feelings when we haven't experienced it before. Every 'period' type pain I feel, I think ...'is it gonna happen soon?' x


----------



## fiveoyea

you might get checked though as i had this last weekend...backache, cramps, nausea and come to find out i was having contractions which got worse.. they had to give me meds to try to stop the contractions which didn't really work for me... so i would keep an eye on it. i had no idea...


----------



## poppymist

That sounds like the start or warnings of the start.... See how ya go babes x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I've had this since 34+ weeks, I've been to drs etc, baby is always fine, my urine is fine, I'm not 'contracting' or anything so I think it's just what happens right at the end. I did find out this week that the baby is completely engaged in the pelvis now so that could be some of it....make sure you ask at your appointment.

It is really frustrating though. I have been in agony at some points today but fine at others...I just want it to either step up a gear and be proper labour or STOP! Not somewhere inbetween!


----------



## Lauraaraa

i have had this to. esp this week, end of the week. woke up on friday and just had immense pressure down there and aching feeling.

i went to hosp on thursday as been sick etc, and they hooked me up and all was fine, wasnt contracting, so is hard to know, could just be th whole pressure thing, that i guess is gona happen further along we get, and closer we get to the end of pregnancy.

i have to admit though when i get it i think oh my is this going to get worse, and i hope this isnt me going into labour. but it isnt!


----------



## edthedog

Thanks for the replies, I spoke to my consultant and had an extra scan and he said the pain is due to the baby's head being fully engaged and 'very deep' in my pelvis. He really had to dig the scan thing in as it was an old machine and boy did it hurt!!

Still getting the pains and had a couple of sharp ones in my back but he didn't seem concerned although he said he'd book me in to come back and see him at 40 weeks but he didn't think I'd be back.

Also, looking through my notes while I was explaining to DH about EDD and was surprised to see at my 20 weeks scan (which was actually at 22+3) I was dated as 23+3 so a week ahead.

Oh well, it either something or nothing - maybe just wishful thinking eh? At least I know I'm nearer full term than I thought!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ooooh that's given me hope that hopefully I won't go overdue either!!


----------

